# Pic of the day: RS6 Avant



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

From http://www.928-cargallery.net


----------



## joshman (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Pic of the day: RS6 Avant (Orjan)*

I saw one sporting S6 badges on I-695 around Baltimore earlier this week. Too bad it didn't pull into my driveway and toss me the keys...


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Pic of the day: RS6 Avant (joshman)*

That's a spicy a-meataball!
Wow, I need a cigarette.


----------

